# Pork joint



## john trotter (Sep 18, 2014)

Hi all going to get smokin this weekend  have bought a pork joint,  do i leave the skin on and cut it and salt as a normal oven or do take it of and give it a rub?was thinking of doing a full  smoke 10 -4 answers on a postcard please


----------



## osprey2 (Sep 18, 2014)

Hi John

I'd take off the skin and trim the fat. If you have a rub, I'd oil the meat first then RUB in the rub.

Leave  over night to develop the flavors.

Meat absorbs flavor more than skin and fat, something I learned in bacon curing.

Dave


----------



## wade (Sep 19, 2014)

Hi John

First a couple of questions? Is it a boned, rolled joint? Has the skin been scored through? Is the skin still attached to the joint or has it been cut off and then laid back on top?

If it is a rolled joint then I would first cut the strings and open it back up. Cut out any large lumps of fat (the butchers often like to hide that inside) and then apply your rub to all of the surfaces both inside and out. There are likely to be a few flaps inside and it is good to get that rub over as many of these surfaces as possible. When you smoke the meat you leave it unrolled as this will result in a much more even cook.

If the skin is attached and scored through then just ensure that the rub is in all of the scores. If it isn't scored then score it first with a sharp knife before applying the rub. By scoring the skin first it will make better crackling at the end.

Another option is to slice part way underneath the skin and fat and apply the rub before folding the skin and fat back. I have used this method a few times however I find rubbing through the scored skin just as effective.

If the skin and fat has been removed completely and another piece tied on top (more common with beef but sometimes used with pork too) then apply the rub under the skin and fat and place it back on top.

I apply my rubs without any oil the night before and leave it in the fridge to infuse overnight wrapped in film (or preferably vac packed). The next morning if you want you can rub oil and salt onto the skin - but I don't do this myself.

When it has finished smoking and has reached temperature then cut off the skin/fat, wrap the meat in several layers of foil and leave to rest for at least an hour to allow the temperatures inside to stabilise and the meat to fully relax. About 20 minutes before you want to serve the meat place the skin into a hot oven or under a hot grill to crisp up and produce crackling to die for.

I hope this helps.


----------



## kc5tpy (Sep 19, 2014)

Hello John.  I agree with Wade, if rolled cut the strings and smoke it unrolled.  I use sort of a combination.  I remove the skin and leave the fat.  I score the skin and use a rub on that, both sides.  Wrap in cling film and put in fridge over night.  Sometimes I smoke the skin with the joint for an hour or 2, sometimes not.  I finish the skin in the oven or under the grill, makes GREAT crackling.  I salt and pepper the joint and allow to warm a little at room temp while the chimney is lit and the smoker then comes up to temp..

Along about now I'll bet you are sorry you asked and you hope you don't get any more replies.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   All the advice you received above is correct.  Any of those methods will produce a fine smoked pork joint. You could even brine the pork before hand.   Mix and match as you will.  Experiment.  Find what you and your family like and THAT will be the perfect way to smoke a pork joint.  Good luck.  Don't forget the Q-View.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## john trotter (Sep 19, 2014)

hI all i have just got in  had a  read of all your tips, thanks guys,  well the the pork was rolled so removed the excess fat, decide to cut of the skin, meanwhile the

wife informed me she had found these in Asda, do i give them a try or go to last weeks salt and pepper? well you only live once, just given the pork a light  rub and put in the fridge overnight, now just got the ribs to prepare, think i will do the same and give it a try, ready for the smoke tomorrow,

   do you guys recommend i put them in about 10 in the morning and smoke most of the day?  

 













IMG_4107[1]



__ john trotter
__ Sep 19, 2014






 













IMG_4108[1]



__ john trotter
__ Sep 19, 2014


----------



## john trotter (Sep 19, 2014)

im learning 

                      next time wear gloves to do the rub, sharpen the knives


----------



## timberjet (Sep 19, 2014)

halfway there 1.jpg



__ timberjet
__ Jul 27, 2014


















ignition 2.jpg



__ timberjet
__ Jul 26, 2014






I agree with wade. This is the way I do mine and it always turns out great.


----------



## kc5tpy (Sep 19, 2014)

Hey!  Try anything once!  Maybe you learned a lesson: don't touch a willie if you have touched a chilli!  Don't mean to be crude but only certain folks will understand.  Let us know how things turn out.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## timberjet (Sep 19, 2014)

KC5TPY said:


> Hey!  Try anything once!  Maybe you learned a lesson: don't touch a willie if you have touched a chilli!  Don't mean to be crude but only certain folks will understand.  Let us know how things turn out.  Keep Smokin!
> 
> Danny


Been there and done that danny. OMG!


----------



## wade (Sep 20, 2014)

Isn't that what sous chefs are for for? ... "He love, can you just chop up that chilli for me while I weigh out the rest of the rub!" LOL


----------



## wade (Sep 20, 2014)

John Trotter said:


> hI all i have just got in  had a  read of all your tips, thanks guys,  well the the pork was rolled so removed the excess fat, decide to cut of the skin, meanwhile the
> 
> wife informed me she had found these in Asda, do i give them a try or go to last weeks salt and pepper? well you only live once, just given the pork a light  rub and put in the fridge overnight, now just got the ribs to prepare, think i will do the same and give it a try, ready for the smoke tomorrow,
> 
> do you guys recommend i put them in about 10 in the morning and smoke most of the day?


Hi John

You will be no harm in giving them a try as looking at the ingredients of the Pulled Pork rub in your picture are predominantly a mustard base (American and English mix) with a few herbs, garlic and chilli. The main ingredient though is Cider vinegar - this will help the rub flavours to penetrate the surface of the meat but I would not use too much of it if you don't like the sharpness of the vinegar. Some do and some don't like using vinegar in rubs - it is a matter of personal preference. I know Danny does not like it however I am OK with it in moderation.

About 10 am  will be fine if you are expecting to eat it late afternoon. Just keep an eye on the internal temperature and rest it for an hour or so at the end wrapped in several layers of foil before pulling or serving. Don't forget the juices that will come out of the pork during the resting. Use these to either make a gravy or a sauce or if you have pulled the pork just heat them up again and pour over the pork just before serving.

Don't forget the pictures


----------



## wade (Sep 20, 2014)

timberjet said:


> This is the way I do mine and it always turns out great.


Great looking pork Timberjet


----------



## timberjet (Sep 20, 2014)

Wade said:


> Great looking pork Timberjet


thanks wade


----------



## timberjet (Sep 20, 2014)

How is it going over there? Don''t forget the pictures. We love pictures.


----------



## john trotter (Sep 20, 2014)

update in at 10 am both pork and ribs 3 hours later wrapped in foil ,the rested for an hour in towels,pork crackling finished of in gas oven, ubeliveable crackling that has been smoked













IMG_4109[1]



__ john trotter
__ Sep 20, 2014


















IMG_4112[1]



__ john trotter
__ Sep 20, 2014


















IMG_4111[1]



__ john trotter
__ Sep 20, 2014


















IMG_4113[1]



__ john trotter
__ Sep 20, 2014


















IMG_4114[1]



__ john trotter
__ Sep 20, 2014


















IMG_4116[1]



__ john trotter
__ Sep 20, 2014


----------



## timberjet (Sep 20, 2014)

Looking good! How was it? How was that Newman's own rub? I like his products and company ideals.


----------



## john trotter (Sep 20, 2014)

timberjet, the taste on the ribs was fantastic, how ever i did give it a coat of brown sugar for the last hour, i had the family round for tea and everybody enjoyed both ribs and pulled pork,as i said previously i did a rub and left it overnight to marinate, i really need to start writing things down!

Once again guys, thanks for all the help!


----------



## kc5tpy (Sep 21, 2014)

Hello John.  Looks really great.  Until you get so you can make it in your sleep write everything down you can think of.  Then you can replicate the dish or make changes one thing at a time.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------

